# 2012 1.4 cranks but won’t start



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get yourself an obd2 bluetooth dongle to plug in to the computer port. Download torque pro app on phone. Find out what fuel pressure reads. Just because you hear it running don't mean it has the pressure to run.

How does the motor crank over? Same as it always has or is it spinning easier which would indicate no compression due to broken timing belt or chain. 

A lot parts got replaced due to not diagnosing the problem.


----------



## Temple2212 (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ll post a video


----------



## Temple2212 (Mar 31, 2019)

It seems like it’s turning over as it normally would


----------



## Temple2212 (Mar 31, 2019)

https://youtu.be/T-EkD2SRELM


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

What's that clacking noise? Is that the camera moving around while you crank it?

Are you sure you actually have spark? Just because you have a new coil pack and plugs doesn't mean you do. There could be a wiring issue or a blown fuse.

Are you sure you're getting fuel pressure at the rail? Are you getting fuel into the cylinder? If you replaced the injectors did you make sure to connect the grounds properly? There should be the one on the rail and another going to the driver side of the head (That I can think of). Check your fuses. Check your connections to the injectors, did you cross them?

Stop throwing parts at it for shits and giggles. It won't fix it.

Start by making sure you have spark and you have fuel. If you're getting both into the cylinder I'd then say do a compression test.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just turned my computer on so I need to wait for the sound to work, however long that takes. 

From my phone though, sounds like only half the engine has compression. And maybe a loose spark plug. 

Again. I need to wait for sound on my computer to hear it better. One would think that after 3 years there'd be an updated driver to make the darn thing work IMMEDIATLY.


----------



## Kai.Vi'Cari (Jul 28, 2020)

Temple2212 said:


> I went into a store to get a drink came back out and it wouldn’t start. I had someone try to jump me but it wouldn’t start. The engine will turn over but not on. I replaced all the spark plugs the coil pack the mass airflow sensor and the fuel injectors. I also tried starter fluid. You can hear the fuel pump kick on. Any other thoughts? I posted a video so you can hear it



Were you able to find and fix your problem, if so, what was the problem and how did you fix it?


----------

